# Beating a dead horse a different way.



## Jmac7469 (Jan 5, 2016)

Alright guys I'm building my new flounder boat. Honda genny and hps lights. My question is, this is my first square nosed skiff. A carolina skiff to be exact, so my debate is to mount trolling motor center with a 400w hps to each side of bow then put 150w on the port and starboard of platform. Or off center trolling motor center mount 1 400 and then run a 400 off each side. I usually gig alone but will take my dad or a friend time to time. Thanks for any advice in advance.

Also if anyone has an email address or some way to order them I would like to get my hands on a few cosson gigs heads.


----------



## ethangolson (Jun 25, 2015)

I used oznium LEDs. They use almost no power and are very bright. A car battery could run them all season without charging. I usually wade gig and I have a 3 light submersible setup that ran off of AA's for about 2 weeks. Plenty of light for a good price. They lights I used are intended to be mounted below the waterline on boats so they're very waterproof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Your on the right track with the HPS lights. 400's are a little overkill IMO but to each his own. I also run a Carolina Skiff. I would mount the trolling motor center of bow. I have always rigged every boat I've had this way.

As for Jim's gigs, you'll have to PM him on here. He has a busy schedule and his gigs are in high demand. I suggest you put in your order ahead of time. They are worth the wait. Jim is a good friend of mine and I've used his heads for the last 20 years.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jmac7469 said:


> Also if anyone has an email address or some way to order them I would like to get my hands on a few cosson gigs heads.






http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/who-stocks-cosson-gigs-455458/


See Post#9........................


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have my TM mounted to one side so when I get in real shallow water and have to pole my but it's not in the way, plus if I'm using the boat for other things it leaves my front deck wide open. 
But like anything thing you do what ever work best for you is how you need to do it.

I run 2 more 150s on each side that are not in the picture also.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a 16' Carolina skiff as well for my rig and I use a transom mount trolling motor. I turn it on and then use my gig to steer the boat once im on the front.


----------



## Stix1 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Rigging my Carolina J16 skiff*

Newbie from the Tampa Bay area; mostly use this boat for sheepshead but after reading posts on this forum I'm excited to learn more about and to master flounder gigging. I've yet to stumble across anybody in my area who does any gigging of any type.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That night photo with the lights lit up is an excellent one.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Stix1 - thanks for posting photos of your rig. Are those LED lights?


----------



## Stix1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Using the Kohree 6.5"72W LED Flood Spot Combo Beam 6000 Lumen each as wanted something to shine in murky as well as clear water. Not shown is a 4 light set from 1ToolmanTim on youtube. Currently running system off 2 marine batteries. Have had the Coast Guard check me out with a fly by on their helicopter, but figured they just watched that new Star Wars movie.


----------



## Stix1 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Picture Of Power Supply*


----------

